# TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia



## pr1v4t33r

*

*
*@katarabhumi* - We may not have the biggest gold medal collection from the Olympics, but when it comes to sharpshooting, it seems there are none more pin point accurate than shooters from the Indonesian Army.

_*Sharpshooters from the Indonesian Army absolutely destroyed the competition at an Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM)*_ international shooting competition, which was held in Puckapunyal, Australia, from May 20-23.

“Our medal collection far exceeded the others. It could be said we won by a landslide,” said Brigadier General Wuryanto, head the Indonesian Army’s Public Information Agency, as quoted by Tempo yesterday.

_*Indonesia claimed 30 gold, 16 silver, and 10 bronze medals.*_ The next best performing country, Australia, only managed 4 gold, 9 silver, and 6 bronze medals. The USA, in third, collected 4 gold, 1 silver, and 2 bronze medals.

For the competition, the Indonesian Army sent 14 of its best sharpshooters from the Special Forces Command (Kopassus) and the Strategic Reserve Command (Kostrad). It seems they were so damn good it wasn’t fair for the competition.

_*This was the eighth overall victory for Indonesia at an Asia-Pacific shooting competition.*_

_TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia | Coconuts Jakarta_


Temporary result for every nation that participate in AASAM 2015
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## katarabhumi

Ooo yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Great Job, TNI !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army sent 14 of its best sharpshooters from Kopassus and Kostrad to participate in AASAM 2015. Kopassus with ss2 assault rifle






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


History of Japan participation in ASSAM

AASAM2015開幕！陸自の過去成績 ( 軍事 ) - poripateの日々 - Yahoo!ブログ
translate version : http://translate.google.com/transla...oo.co.jp/hitomarutk/34868075.html&prev=search
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

China made it's 1st debut participation for AASAM in 2013 ranked 8 overall, but they didn't join the competition in 2014 & 2015. Hope that's not their last participation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShioTikus

wow... yg laen cuman jadi tim penggembira aja?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

Mother of god!!!!
Thats a huge tally of medals!!!
Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

We hope more participant can join this competition next year in Australia. India, Pakistan, China, Rusia, and other regional power should join and test their army sharpshooting skill.

Location











International Participant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Related news about Indonesia's participation in AASAM 2015 associated with recent bali nine execution.






The AFP's Bali Nine defence

Defence relations between Australia and Indonesia remain strong despite cooling diplomacy, as the AFP maintains it was unable to act before the Bali Nine were arrested abroad.

Among the box-ironbark forest of central Victoria sits “Pucka” – the Puckapunyal army base. This week the base’s annual international marksmanship competition – the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) – presented some diplomatic thorns in Canberra.

Since 1987, every May some of the world’s deftest shooters descend upon Pucka. There are riflemen and snipers. They compete individually and in teams, in the day or at night. At the front of the teams’ dorms fly national flags. Recently, the Australian military has favoured the boxing kangaroo. _*In the first international AASAM, only Australia and New Zealand competed, but the competition swelled the following year to include Brunei, Britain, Malaysia, Papua New Guinea and the United States. China has competed recently, but invariably the best marksmen are from Indonesia.*_

For months the event has been listed with the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade (DFAT), but as a little-known tournament it seems to have been overlooked. Indonesian shooters have competed for years now, and it was long established that they would again this week. Why wouldn’t they? They have a long history of winning.

The irony – and potential backlash – of permitting Indonesian marksmen into the country during a period of diplomatic sanctions, a week after the Bali executions, seems to have dawned rather late. _*Privately, the political and diplomatic view was to disallow the Indonesian army from participating – a response to complement the prime minister’s official declaration that, regarding Indonesia–Australia relations, it was not “business as usual”. The Australian army dissented. To deny the Indonesians would jeopardise the relationship and seriously dent their pride.*_ It was unnecessarily inflammatory. The army either won that argument or it was simply too late to rescind the invitation. The Department of Defence confirmed an Indonesian team is competing in the games.

It is a predictable headache, for the government’s rhetoric of injury and punishment clashes with the multitude of international delegations and forums. In this atmosphere, arcane and harmless events suddenly become intensely sensitive – they can be perceived to question the sincerity of the prime minister’s pique. But the swirl of international relations continues, and must continue. This remains primarily a question of public relations.

more : _The AFP's Bali Nine defence | The Saturday Paper_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Weapon used by the Indonesian Team

 
1. Pindad SS2 V4 - Heavy Barrel




Pindad SS2 V4 - Standard latest variant




old picts from AASAM 2013






2. Pindad G2 Combat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Japan Team Preparation for AASAM 2015

53 choosen GSDF personel have to complete 5 month intensive training in Fuji School for preparation to join the AASAM 2015 sharpshooter competition in Australia. The best 14 personel will be given honour to represent Japan in this event.

自衛隊ニュース2015年2月1日(1)
Translate version : _http://translate.google.com/transla...ews.com/news/2015/20150201_1.html&prev=search_
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Philippines Contingent in AASAM 2015





Philippines Army Shooting Team member Technical Sergeant Eric B. Guiniling, at the Mechanical Target Range (MTR) during Match 12. Match 12 is an advanced application of fire where firers engage their targets at ranges from 100m to 300m from all conventional positions both supported and unsupported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI Wins Absolute Championship Shoot in Australia

In the middle of the 107 anniversary of National Awakening Day Indonesia in 2015, TNI soldiers almost certainly be victorious in the Annual Shooting Competition in Australia.
TNI team has collected 28 golds, while the US team has not even won anything.

The annual championship organized by the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) was held on 20-23 May 2015 in Puckapunyal, the state of Victoria.

There are 17 teams from 14 countries competed in the championship to bring into this shooting skills.

Besides 28 gold medals, military team also won 16 silver medals and 10 bronze medals, beating hosts Australia in second place with 4 gold medals, 7 silver medals and 5 bronze medals.

The toughness of the military shooters can not even rivaled by a team of British new shooter won 3 gold medals, 5 silver medals and 3 bronze medals, let alone the United States team of shooters who have not won anything.

It is estimated medals military shooter team will continue to grow until the game ends on May 23, 2015.

In a release sent by the Embassy, ??Ambassador Nadjib Riphat Kesoema praised the achievements of Indonesian firing squad.

“This proud achievement shows how tough TNI and Indonesian-made weapons on the battlefield,” the Ambassador said Najib.

Military Attache of the Indonesian Embassy in Canberra, Typhoon Gestoro, who accompanied the Indonesian team during the race added, “Under pressure and intense international competition, the participants of the military to compete with the incredible passion and resolve any competition with high professionalism and skill.”

A total of 21 shooters from Indonesia consists of officials and professional shooter Army of the environment as well as technicians from PT Pindad.

During the race, the Indonesian team using four types of weapons, namely guns domestically-made SS-2 V-4 Heavy Barrel and gun G-2 (Elite & Combat) from PT Pindad, SO-Minimi rifle made in Belgium, rifle GPMG (General Purpose Machine Gun) made in Belgium, and AW sniper weapons made in England.

In addition to the race team category, also held individual race category. For the individual category, achieved by:

1. Lt. Inf Safrin Sihombing (Kopassus)
2. Serda Misran (Kostrad)
3. Second Sergeant Kelvin (Kostrad)
4. Serda Woli Hamsan (Kostrad)

_TNI Wins Absolute Championship Shoot in Australia : Colek Colek_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indonesian Army Beats US, Australia in Shooting Contest

Representatives of Indonesian army succeeded in winning a shooting competition between army personnels held in Puckapunyal, Australia, on May 20 to 23. In a contest dubbed Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM), representatives from Indonesia managed to defeat the Australia (as the host), U.S. and Great Britain.
In the final standings, the Indonesian contigent successfully secured 30 gold medals, 16 silver medals and 10 bronze medals. The Australian army takes the runner-up with 4 gold medals, 9 silver medals and 6 bronze medals. Meanwhile, U.S. representatives grabs third place with 4 gold medals, 1 silver medals and 2 bronze medals.

Indonesian army deployed 14 of its best soldiers from Special Forces Command (Kopassus) and Strategic Reserve Command (Kostrad). Five staffs and two experts from PT Pindad also participated in the contest.

According to Head of Army Information Brigadier General Wuryanto, Indonesian army has frequently participated in similar contests held in various countries. The contest in Australia was recorded as the Indonesian army’s eighth shooting contest win in the Asia Pacific, thanks to their extreme hard work.

“We used weapons manufactured by PT Pindad,” said the one-star general.

At least four types of weapon produced by Pindad were used by the army team such as the SS-2 V-4 assault weapon, G-2 pistol, SM2 and SM3 machine gun along with the ammunitions.

Those weapons were used by the army in the recent years. Pindad products has become the army’s primary weapon.

_Indonesian Army Beats US, Australia in Shooting Contest | Feature | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

While waiting for the official result from AASAM official website and actual pictures from this year competition, I will add result from other international army sharpshooting competition in 2015.

BISAM 2015 - 11th Brunei International Skill at Arms Meet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

^
And at November 2014 last year we topped ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet Shooting Competition in Vietnam as well. 

Indonesian army tops ASEAN shooting competition — Talk Vietnam

==

Major Warto, coach of the Indonesian army shooters for AASAM Australia 2015 has been asked personally by Japan and Malaysia to help train them. 





_*Major Warto
*_
*TNI FTW !!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> And at November 2014 last year we topped ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet Shooting Competition in Vietnam as well.  Indonesian army tops ASEAN shooting competition — Talk Vietnam
> --------------
> 
> Major Warto, coach of the Indonesian army shooters for AASAM Australia 2015 has been asked personally by Japan and Malaysia to help train them.
> *TNI FTW !!! *




Yea, pretty scary skills they have. The long list of achievment will make every participant wonder, what kind of training that TNI have on their training menu. I have no doubt in TNI's skills and profesionalism, what TNI lack is quality and quantity in modern weaponary.

AARM - ASEAN Armies Rifle meet 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Outstanding work. 

What does TNI stand for?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Horus said:


> Outstanding work.What does TNI stand for?




TNI = Tentara Nasional Indoneisa = Indonesian National Armed Forces 



Horus said:


> I know a veteran Sniper from _SSG_ who has 174 Taliban under his belt and counting



Good work. Here in Indonesia, we're hunting different 'threat'.


1. OPM in Papua






2. GAM in Aceh





3. Militan in Poso

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

pr1v4t33r said:


> TNI = Tentara Nasional Indoneisa = Indonesian National Armed Forces
> 
> 
> 
> Good work. Here in Indonesia, we're hunting different 'threat'.
> 
> 
> 1. OPM in Papua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. GAM in Aceh




Who are these ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Horus said:


> Who are these ?



Rebel, separatist and terrorist.


----------



## Kompromat

pr1v4t33r said:


> Rebel, separatist and terrorist.



Send me their heads


----------



## Pangu

Congrats on demolishing the competition!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting - Australian Army

*Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting*

The purpose of Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting is to improve Army operational capability through a rigorous, challenging and combat focused skill at arms competition.

Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) is a combat focused skill at arms competition that encompasses current in-service small arms systems, competed at individual and unit levels.

The competition is designed to allow for the assessment of current in-service small arms system capabilities, equipment and targetry, and training analysis of combat shooting techniques, weapon training doctrine, and small arms practices.

AASAM identifies the best combat marksmen for selection in the Australian Army Combat Shooting Team (AACST), to represent the Australian Army at overseas international skill at arms competitions. The Champion Shot of the Army is also contested.

AASAM consists of four major components: 
• An Open Sniper Competition, where Army and International sniper pairs compete against each other, 
• The Champion Shot of the Army, Navy and Air Force, where Top marksmen compete to be recognised as the top shot, 
• Individual and Team events, where up to 14 teams from Forces Command, and unit teams across the Army, Navy and Air Force compete against each other, and 
• The international competition where up to 18 International Teams compete. 

AASAM Entry AASAM is open to Unit and Brigade teams and invited International teams. Royal Australian Navy and Royal Australian Air Force teams may enter the Unit or Brigade (Formation) competition. Members of other services or other nation's armed forces serving with Australian Defence Force (ADF) units are permitted to enter as part of the Unit/Brigade team. Internationals serving with ADF Units selected for an International team cannot form part of an ADF Team.

Divisions 
AASAM has three Divisions of which ADF members may be selected for more than one Division: 

Unit: 4 to 5 firers and 1 non shooting Team Captain or Administration Staff 
Brigade: 8 to 10 firers and up to 2 non shooting Team Captain and/or Administration Staff 
International: 8 to 12 firers and up to 5 non shooting Team Captain and/or Administration Staff. In addition to this, two firers for the Sniper competition are allowed.

Maximum Entries A maximum of 320 competitors can contest the AASAM competition. Members of a team in excess of the team allocation will be asked to reduce numbers.

Team Entry 
The number of firers forming a team for each Division is as follows:

Unit: 
Service Rifle - 4 firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
Service Pistol - 2 Firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
LSW - 1 Firer 

Brigade: 
Service Rifle - 8 firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
Service Pistol - 4 Firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
LSW - 4 Firers only 

International: 
Service Rifle - 8 firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
Service Pistol - 4 Firers (all may fire for individual honours and awards) 
LSW - 4 Firers only 

Team Entry Form: There are two entry forms to be completed during the march-in process - Individual/Team Entry Form and the Brigade/International Service Rifle Championship Entry Form. Information on how to complete the entry forms is attached to the forms however; the Director Competition will assist all Team Captains to complete the forms.

For past results please click here. 

For champion shot results click here. 

For international team attendance history click here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BISAM 2015





TNI using the latest version of PINDAD SS2 V4





Congratulation





Medal Tally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yea, pretty scary skills they have. The long list of achievment will make every participant wonder, what kind of training that TNI have on their training menu. I have no doubt in TNI's skills and profesionalism, what TNI lack is quality and quantity in modern weaponary.
> 
> AARM - ASEAN Armies Rifle meet 2014
> View attachment 225375



My uncle is a senior instructor at RINDAM here. I'm gonna ask him the menu someday. 

People often laugh at TNI for the lack of modern weaponry they have compare to their counterparts in the neighborhood but TNI has make up with their skills and professionalism. I guess live and train with obselete weapons has it perks eh? TNI become less dependent on equipment but rely more on skills and instinct. It'll boast their capability even more when handling the state of the art weaponry which are now starting to fill TNI's inventory in large numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> My uncle is a senior instructor at RINDAM here. I'm gonna ask him the menu someday.
> 
> People often laugh at TNI for the lack of modern weaponry they have compare to their counterparts in the neighborhood but TNI has make up with their skills and professionalism. I guess live and train with obselete weapons has it perks eh? TNI become less dependent on equipment but rely more on skills and instinct. It'll boast their capability even more when handling the state of the art weaponry which are now starting to fill TNI's inventory in large numbers.




yea, and better keep the secret recipe hidden well within the circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda Contingent from Indonesia also win Unifil Shooting Contest in Lebanon on April 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Garuda contingent from Indonesia sweep all category in Unifil Shooting Contest in Lebanon. The Best Shot Rifle, The Best Shot Pistol, best rifle team, best pistol team, and become the Champion Contingent.  - _This championship was organized by India Batt with participat from all TCC (Troops Contribution Country) in Lebanon._








Indonesia sent 3 team, Indo FPC(Indonesia Force Protection Commpany), FHQSU(Force Head Quarter Support Unit), and Indobatt(Indonesia Battalion) to joined this competition (8 Oktober 2014).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


France participant also tried and tested PINDAD SS2 v4 rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Brunei contingent for AASAM 2015





















Shooter personnel from Brunei, Indonesia and Malaysia


----------



## pr1v4t33r

USMC participant in AASAM 2015









Corporal Ryan Johnson, a native of San Antonio, Texas, and a guest member of the Marine Corps Shooting Team, shoots his M16A4 service rifle during a service rifle practice match May 7 at the Puckapunyal Military Area, Victoria, Australia, during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting 2015.





Corporal Ryan Johnson, a native of San Antonio, Texas, and a guest member of the Marine Corps Shooting Team, sights in through his rifle May 6 during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting 2015 at the Puckapunyal Military Area, Victoria, Australia. 





Corporal Ryan Johnson, a native of San Antonio, Texas, and a guest member of the Marine Corps Shooting Team, and Sgt. Jason Wattle, a native of Eureka, California, and a member of the MCST, walk between stations during a sniper match May 9 at the Puckapunyal Military Area, Victoria, Australia, during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting 2015.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

France Contingent in AASAM 2015










FANC : Challenge de tir international AASAM 2015
translate version: _Google Translate_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Army Official Refuses Australian Request to Disassemble Weapons





*Winning rifle - PINDAD SS2 V4*


_*Indonesian army chief of staff Gatot Nurmayanto said that there was an incident during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) held in Australia last week.*_ The Indonesian army team won the competition and brought 30 out of 50 gold medals home.

_*"Since we brought most of the gold medals home, the Australian competition organizer was trying to disassemble our weapons,"*_ Gatot told journalists at army headquarters in Jakarta on Friday, May 29, 2015.

_*However, Gatot refused to allow the organizer to dismantle the weapons by urging them to apply similar request to the other teams.*_ Gatot dismissed the rumor saying that the other teams intentionally yielded to Indonesia. According to Gatot, pride and honor of participants were at the stake in the competition. Therefore, it would be impossible if a certain team intentionally yielded in the competition.

"Is it possible if the US Marine conceded to defeat in shooting competition? I don't think so," Gatot said.

One of Indonesian team members, first sergeant Misran, said that the _*team from Australia and those from other countries were shocked when Indonesia swept almost all of the gold medals. According to Misran, the competition organizer was suspicious with the specifications of G2 pistol and SS2 V4 rifle, made by PT Pindad, used by the Indonesian team.*_

_*"The specifications of our rifle are the same with those of American M-16 used during the competition,"*_ Misran said.

Earlier at the AASAM, Indonesian team defeated Australia as the host of the competition, the United States and the United Kingdom. In the final standing, the Indonesian team gained 30 gold, 16 silver, and 10 bronze medals, followed by the Australian team with four gold, nine silver and six bronze medals. In the third position, the American team gained four gold, one silver and two bronze medals.

The Indonesian army sent 14 of its best soldiers from the Army's Special Forces (Kopassus) and the Army's Strategic Reserves Command (Kostrad), five staff and two experts from PT Pindand.

_Army Official Refuses Australian Request to Disassemble Weapons | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

awesome
Congrats and keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Jf Thunder said:


> awesome
> Congrats and keep it up



yea, Indonesia and pakistan should increase our military cooperation in the future. Joint military exercise, joint production of military equipment, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

pr1v4t33r said:


> yea, Indonesia and pakistan should increase our military cooperation in the future. Joint military exercise, joint production of military equipment, etc.


indeed we should


----------



## VALKRYIE

pr1v4t33r said:


> Yea, pretty scary skills they have. The long list of achievment will make every participant wonder, what kind of training that TNI have on their training menu. I have no doubt in TNI's skills and profesionalism, what TNI lack is quality and quantity in modern weaponary.
> 
> AARM - ASEAN Armies Rifle meet 2014
> View attachment 225375



Wow congratulation Indonesia. Lol at Laos and Cambodia. Poor results from Vietnam should be at least top 3...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

SS-2 Pindad also has better power........it is easier to use M-16 for example.......


----------



## pr1v4t33r

VALKRYIE said:


> Wow congratulation Indonesia. Lol at Laos and Cambodia. Poor results from Vietnam should be at least top 3...




Vietnam's shooters ranked pretty good in 2014, but they have to be ready for the next round in Thailand later this years. Will be a tough match with Thailand as the host.


----------



## mike2000 is back

katarabhumi said:


> ^
> And at November 2014 last year we topped ASEAN Armies Rifle MeGhooting Competition in Vietnam as well.
> 
> Indonesian army tops ASEAN shooting competition — Talk Vietnam
> 
> ==
> 
> Major Warto, coach of the Indonesian army shooters for AASAM Australia 2015 has been asked personally by Japan and Malaysia to help train them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Major Warto
> *_
> *TNI FTW !!! *



Wow I'm impressed by Indonesia soldiers skills /professionalism. That's mind boggling. ....not bad at all for the Giant/leader of ASEAN. 



pr1v4t33r said:


> Yea, pretty scary skills they have. The long list of achievment will make every participant wonder, what kind of training that TNI have on their training menu. I have no doubt in TNI's skills and profesionalism, what TNI lack is quality and quantity in modern weaponary.
> 
> AARM - ASEAN Armies Rifle meet 2014
> View attachment 225375



Surprised to see Vietnam lagged so much behind even Philippines in medal count. strange. ......indos was a league of it's own.

However, sometimes I think it's not really a good thingthing for such a single nation to be too dominant, it kills people excitement /interest in such an event. Just like the Chinese dominate table tennis which makes people lose interests. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

mike2000 is back said:


> indos was a league of it's own. However, sometimes I think it's not really a good thingthing for such a single nation to be too dominant, it kills people excitement /interest in such an event. Just like the Chinese dominate table tennis which makes people lose interests. Lol




yea right


----------



## pr1v4t33r

FFNC - France Contingent in AASAM 2015


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tracking back Indonesian team participation in AASAM (Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting) from 2008






Indonesia first joined AASAM competition on 2005, but i can't find any news about this event anymore in the net, and since the 2006 & 2007 competition were canceled then i'll start from 2008.

AASAM 2008 Participant
- Australia
- Indonesia *(1st, with 19 gold, 23 silver, 8 bronze)*
- Malaysia *(2nd)*
- Papua New Guinea
- Singapore *(3rd)*

_ALUTSISTA : ALAT UTAMA SISTEM SENJATA: Kontingen TNI Juara 1 Lomba Menembak AASAM 2008_
_PT KRAKATAU STEEL (Persero) Tbk_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tracking back Indonesian team participation in AASAM (Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting) from 2008






AASAM 2009 Participant
- Australia
- Brunei
- British Army
- Canada
- Indonesia *(1st with 24 gold, 17 silver, 16 bronze)*
- Malaysia *(2nd *with 5 gold, 10 silver, 4 bronze*)*
- New Zealand
- Papua New Guinea
- Philippines
- Singapore *(3rd *with 5 gold, 6 silver, 5 bronze*)*






_http://www.army.gov.au/~/media/Files/AASAM/AASAM_2009_International_Results.pdf_


AASAM 2009 Indonesian Team













_Blog Hilman Muchsin: Indonesian Army Won The AASAM 2009_
_Membanggakan ! TNI AD Juara Umum AASAM 2009 | TANDEF_
_Berita HanKam: TNI AD Juara Umum AASAM 2009 di Australia_


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Tracking back Indonesian team participation in AASAM (Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting) from 2008






 AASAM 2010 Participant
- Australia (*2nd* with 6 golds, 8 silvers, 6 bronzes)
- Brunei (*3rd* with 4 golds, 4 silvers, 2 bronzes)
- Canada
- FF Caledonia
- Indonesia *(1st with 22 gold, 13 silver, 14 bronze)*
- Philippines
- Papua New Guinea
- Singapore
- Thailand
- Timor Leste
- Netherlands (Observers)






_http://www.army.gov.au/~/media/Files/AASAM/AASAM_2010_International_Results.pdf_


AASAM 2010 Indonesian Team





























_Indodefense: Pindad Assault rifle SS2 shows reliability as a world class weapons_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahesa Arifin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Great Job, TNI !



TNI stands for Tentara Nasional Indonesia - > The National Army of Indonesia


----------



## Aepsilons

Mahesa Arifin said:


> TNI stands for Tentara Nasional Indonesia - > The National Army of Indonesia



Terima kasi


----------



## MastanKhan

pr1v4t33r said:


> *
> 
> *
> *@katarabhumi* - We may not have the biggest gold medal collection from the Olympics, but when it comes to sharpshooting, it seems there are none more pin point accurate than shooters from the Indonesian Army.
> 
> _*Sharpshooters from the Indonesian Army absolutely destroyed the competition at an Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM)*_ international shooting competition, which was held in Puckapunyal, Australia, from May 20-23.
> 
> “Our medal collection far exceeded the others. It could be said we won by a landslide,” said Brigadier General Wuryanto, head the Indonesian Army’s Public Information Agency, as quoted by Tempo yesterday.
> 
> _*Indonesia claimed 30 gold, 16 silver, and 10 bronze medals.*_ The next best performing country, Australia, only managed 4 gold, 9 silver, and 6 bronze medals. The USA, in third, collected 4 gold, 1 silver, and 2 bronze medals.
> 
> For the competition, the Indonesian Army sent 14 of its best sharpshooters from the Special Forces Command (Kopassus) and the Strategic Reserve Command (Kostrad). It seems they were so damn good it wasn’t fair for the competition.
> 
> _*This was the eighth overall victory for Indonesia at an Asia-Pacific shooting competition.*_
> 
> _TNI FTW! Indonesian forces sweep gold medals at shooting competition in Australia | Coconuts Jakarta_
> 
> 
> Temporary result for every nation that participate in AASAM 2015
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



Hi,

Thank you for your post---that is a moment of pride. Great job by your soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

mike2000 is back said:


> However, sometimes I think it's not really a good thingthing for such a single nation to be too dominant, it kills people excitement /interest in such an event. Just like the Chinese dominate table tennis which makes people lose interests. Lol


I'm not sure about this. But I heard Indonesian contestants are the ones who were professionally trained for the match. In a way they are more like athletes than soldiers. I can see from the photos that these soldiers are at their 30-40 age. Normally soldiers age should be 20-30. I know when China sends its teams for international competitions, the contestants would be selected from soldiers in service.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MastanKhan said:


> Hi, Thank you for your post---that is a moment of pride. Great job by your soldiers.



Thank you, great job indeed. Hope we can have more participant in the next competition. I believe Pakistani army participation will be welcomed there.




kankan326 said:


> I'm not sure about this. But I heard Indonesian contestants are the ones who were professionally trained for the match. In a way they are more like athletes than soldiers. I can see from the photos that these soldiers are at their 30-40 age. Normally soldiers age should be 20-30. I know when China sends its teams for international competitions, the contestants would be selected from soldiers in service.



Since when soldiers age should be 20-30? Are they gonna change their profession when they turn 40? Even i don't know their age. Don't spread irresponsible rumour. They are active soldiers, 14 selected from various units to represent Indonesian Army. 9 from KOSTRAD, 4 from KOPASSUS, and 1 from KODAM Mulawarman.

Kostrad (Army Strategic Command)






Kopassus (Army Special Forces)





Kodam (Military District Command)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI: Selection process for AASAM 2015 sharpshooters

Strategic Reserve Command Commander Lt. Gen. Mulyono proud of the achievements of the Army who won the first race in Australia shooting. Even the Indonesian team's victory can be said absolute because it won 30 gold medals out of 50 gold medals in the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) 2015.

According to Mulyono, it was not easy to choose 14 best soldiers to be sent to Australia two weeks ago. "The selection process was long and rigorous." *At first, a few months ago, the whole units in the Army sent their representatives.* They come from Kostrad, Kopassus, and every District Military Command.

*After initial selection, and 80 sharpshooters personnel selected, stricter selection was carried out to obtain 14 best sharpshooters* for various categories, such as the shooter pistols, assault rifles, to sniper rifle. Selection process was held at the 1st Command Infantry Division in Cilodong, Depok, West Java.

In addition to shooting techniques, medical and psychological condition become consideration for selection. The goal that Mulyono want was 14 best sharpshooters with strong physical and mental condition.

As the result selected 14 sharpshooters that consist of 9 KOSTRAD soldiers, 4 Kopassus soldiers and a soldier from Mulawarman District Military Command . _They undergo rigorous training for three months at the Cilodong headquarters._

One of them was Sergeant Misran who successfuly bagged seven gold medals and one bronze medal. Misran who served in the Army Strategic Command, Airborne Infantry admitted that they was trained without a day off.

_more: Proses Seleksi Petembak AASAM TNI AD - MILITERYS | Seputar Militer_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

kankan326 said:


> I'm not sure about this. But I heard Indonesian contestants are the ones who were professionally trained for the match. In a way they are more like athletes than soldiers. I can see from the photos that these soldiers are at their 30-40 age. Normally soldiers age should be 20-30. I know when China sends its teams for international competitions, the contestants would be selected from soldiers in service.



'Dem TNI shooters are culled from the best marksman in the services and in addition the guns are tailored for such occasion. The SS2V4 the TNI carried for the competitions for example are not the usual gun regular servicemen uses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adnan28

TNI has made the 8th overall winner in AASAM consecutively 2008-2015 using locally made ss2 pindad rifle. wow that's is really something. ss2 pindad should have a name along the best assault rifles. the best soldiers and the best weapons sould give the best performance indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Few short clips documenting Indonesian team participation in AASAM shooting competition in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhayangkara

kankan326 said:


> I'm not sure about this. But I heard Indonesian contestants are the ones who were professionally trained for the match. In a way they are more like athletes than soldiers. I can see from the photos that these soldiers are at their 30-40 age. Normally soldiers age should be 20-30. I know when China sends its teams for international competitions, the contestants would be selected from soldiers in service.


haha,, this kind of reasons that I have previously mentioned some days ago.. @katarabhumi

As had been said by my fellow indonesian members earlier,, Yes!! We are lacks in quality and quantity in modern weaponary.
Yes!! We have to ussual to live and train with obsolete weapons.
and Yes!! We had never trained to be like Rambo or Chuck Norris where we had to waste a lot of bullets only to hit one target. Even in daily basis exercise, our regular army is only given a little ration bullets to use, until there is a popular term here "a single bullet for one head"..
But when we talk about personal skills and profesionalism, there's no doubt, that our soldiers is the absolute winners!!!
Even our professional athlete is sucks in such shooting olimpic, so why we need to sent them into the army shooting competitions?? It's like suicide to me..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Congratulations Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia complains to Australia over treatment of soldiers at shooting competition

Indonesia's military says it has complained about what it believes was discriminatory treatment of its army personnel during an Australian shooting competition last month.

_Marksmen from the Indonesian army thrashed competitors in a shooting competition in Victoria, winning 30 gold medals, 16 silver and 10 bronze._

In contrast, Australian army personnel only won four gold, nine silver and six bronze.

Indonesia's army spokesman said his shooters were _singled out by the Australian military and were asked to have their weapons dismantled and inspected._

Brigadier general Wuryanto said _Indonesia complained because it is not in the rules and no other competitors were asked to present their weapons for inspection._

The annual shooting competition is hosted by the Australian army and was held at Puckapunyal.

It was the eighth consecutive year Indonesia's marksmen have won the overall competition.


_Indonesia complains to Australia over treatment of soldiers at shooting competition | ABC Radio Australia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Army Asked to Disassemble Weapons at Oz Tournament

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* – Silmy Karim, the CEO of state-owned weapons manufacturer PT Pindad, said the Indonesian Army was asked to disassemble the weapons the Indonesian soldiers used at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting held from May 5-16 in Australia, which was allegedly aimed at disqualifying the Indonesian contingent.

“We’ve secured a landslide victory since the beginning, then there were complaints from the other contingents to the event’s committee,” Silmy said when visiting _Tempo_’s office in Jakarta on Wednesday, June 3, 2015.

In the tournament, which was participated by 16 countries, the Army secured 30 gold medals, 15 silvers and 20 bronzes. Host nation Australia finished fourth with four golds, seven silvers and five bronzes. The US Marines, meanwhile, snatched four golds. The Army’s spectacular victory, however, sparked protests from the other teams.

Simly said the tournament’s committee asked the Army to disassemble its SS2 V4 assault rifles and G2 pistols, to which the Army said no. “If we should disassemble them, we asked that the other contingents also did the same. Not just us,” he said.

Simly said the committee suspected that Army’s rifles and guns had been modified, whereas in fact the specifications of those firearms were similar to the other weapons used in the tournament. “If modifications can improve the [weapons’] performance, of course we will make new variants. But these are the best we've got,” he said.

The secret to the Indonesian Military’s (TNI) victory, he added, lay in the quality of the shooters, weapons and bullets. “All of them are made in Indonesia, only the firing range that is made in Australia,” he said. “We finally came up as the grand champion.”

_Army Asked to Disassemble Weapons at Oz Tournament | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Final result AASAM 2015
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

BISAM 2015 documentation


----------



## pr1v4t33r

The achievement of TNI and message to the world 






Indonesian National Army has re-achieved a proud achievement for Indonesia. The achievement was not on the battlefield, but in an international shooting tournament attended by 14 countries (17 contingent). The competition named ‘Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting’ (AASAM) 2015 was organized by Australian Army by inviting countries in Asia Pacific, Europe and the Commonwealth countries. This becomes interesting to be highlighted, considering the achievement obtained by Indonesia as the overall champion. According to the Head of Information Department of the Army, Brigadier Gen. Wuryanto, the compitition this year is the 8th year in a row that Indonesia become overall champion.

On this achievement, at least, there are two important points for a message to the world. *First, Indonesia can demonstrate the skills and the capacity of TNI*. *Second, Indonesia can prove the quality of its military products*. In regard to the capacity of human resources, the world can see that TNI is composed of reliable personnel. They cannot be underestimated. Thus, any country planning to disturb Indonesia, it must carefully take into account all possibilities to deal with Indonesian fighting force. Indonesia may not be able to compete with some superpowers in terms of mastery of advanced technology and heavy weapons possession. However, Indonesia has possessed military personnel which are considered capable, strong, and courageous.

In connection with military products, though not qualified heavy weapons, some weapons used by the Indonesian team in the competition shooting taking place at Puckapunyal, Victoria in Australia were made in Indonesia. This means that Indonesia is able to arm its military with good-quality equipment and without always relying on outsiders. Moreover, this becomes a sign that the military equipment of Indonesia is very competitive. Thus, TNI should not hesitate to supply the needs of Indonesian military.

Of course, Indonesia cannot be excessively proud with this achievement. Because, it must be admitted that there is a lot of homework to be completed ahead. Not to mention nowadays, ‘soft diplomacy and soft power’ becomes a force that needs to be considered to support defense and security of each country.

..........

_The achievement of TNI and message to the world | Voice of Indonesia - VOI | RRI World Service Voice of Indonesia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting brings world’s best shooters to Puckapunyal

- Video: Herald Sun

*GUN-TOTING foreign troops have invaded Victoria. *But fear not, the highly-skilled shooters from all corners of the globe aren’t bringing World War III to our doorstep. Troops from the United States, Europe and Asia have descended on the Puckapunyal military base for one of the world’s premier shooting tournaments.






The Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting wraps up Friday after putting a field of sharpshooters — including Australia’s best — to the test.






Competitions have been held at all hours of the day, testing everything from close-quarter fighting with bayonets to sniper shots from up to 1000m. Pistols, rifles and machine guns were all fired during the competition, organised by Army Reserve members.






The competition also determined the Australian Army, Navy and Air Force’s champion shooters, with the leading combat marksmen then able to represent Australia in similar events overseas.

_No Cookies | Herald Sun_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Few photos of AASAM 2015 participant

Singapore





US Army









British Army









Australian Army





Japan Ground-Self Defense Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Lunch Talk : Indonesian Army Sharpshooter Team's Achievements










Overall winner of 24th ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet






AASAM 2015 ANZAC Team


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Landslide Victory in Shooting Competition: Proof of Indonesia’s Defense Manpower and Ammunition Capability?





_TNI AD Chief of Staff General Gatot Nurmantyo and Kostrad Commander Lieutenant General Mulyono posed with the Indonesian AASAM contingent in Jakarta_


*Perspective*
A few days after the National Awakening Day celebration in late May, Indonesia’s Army Force (TNI AD) delivered a gift from the land down under. TNI AD won a total of 30 gold, 16 silver, and 10 bronze medals in the 2015 Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM), an annual international shooting competition which offers a total of 50 gold medals.

With 60% of the total gold medals in the bag, Indonesia won the tournament with flying colors, far beyond host Australia who snatched the runner-up title with 4 golds, 9 silvers, and 6 bronzes. Representatives of the United States obtained third place, with 4 golds, 1 silver, and 2 bronzes.

This is the eighth year in a row that Indonesia is crowned overall champion of AASAM. This year, 17 teams from 14 countries gathered in Puckapunyal Military Area, Victoria for the event. These 14 countries include Australia, Indonesia, the United States, Canada, the United Kingdom, Japan, Singapore, New Zealand, Timor Leste, Papua New Guinea, Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, and a few others.

TNI AD’s victory is hailed by Nadjib Riphat Kesoema, Ambassador of the Republic of Indonesia to Australia. “This great achievement shows how formidable TNI soldiers and Indonesian-made weaponry are in the field,” Kesoema said in a press release from the Indonesian Embassy in Canberra.

Taufan Gestoro, the Military Attache, added “Under heavy pressure in the international competition, the shooters from TNI fought with an extraordinary passion and completes every round with high skills and professionalism.”

TNI AD sent 14 of its best sharpshooters, from the Kopassus and Kostrad division. They were accompanied by five coaches and two technicians from Pindad, the state-owned enterprise which manufactured their rifles. The Indonesian contingent used at least four types of weaponry made by Pindad, including the famous assault rifle SS2 V-4 Heavy Barrel. The other three are handgun G-2, machine gun SM-2, and machine gun SM-3. Other than the guns, all the ammunitions used are also Pindad’s creation.





*Made in Pindad (Indonesia)*

Unsurprisingly, Pindad’s Director Silmy Karim is immensely proud of TNI AD’s achievement. “This is proof that Pindad-made guns have good quality,” he said to _Tempo_. Karim believes that the victory will have three positive impacts to Pindad. First, Pindad would be even more well-known as manufacturer of the best arms. Second, members of the national armed forces and the police – biggest customers of Pindad’s firearms, ammunitions, and war vehicles – would be more confident using Pindad’s guns. Lastly, the people of Indonesia would surely be proud of Pindad. So far, five countries from Asia, Africa, and the Middle East have already stated their willingness to buy Pindad’s SS2 rifle.





*Weapons-Maker Pindad Says Interest in Indonesian Rifles on the Rise*

Meanwhile, with the gaping medal difference between Indonesia and all other competitors, some other contingents accused Indonesia of illegal modifications to the guns used by Indonesian shooters. AASAM committee tried to disassemble the guns, but they are denied permission by TNI AD Chief of Staff, General Gatot Nurmantyo. If the committee wanted to check Indonesia’s guns, then Gatot believed that they should have tested everyone’s guns as well. According to Sergeant Misran, who won seven golds and a bronze, the SS2 V-4 has a similar specification to the U.S.-made M16.

TNI AD’s victory has demonstrated once again that Indonesian state-owned enterprises are capable of manufacturing highly sophisticated technology which, in the right hands, is no less powerful than that made by more developed countries. As Indonesians become more and more enchanted with everything that looks and sounds foreign, hopefully the shooter’s spectacular accomplishment can inspire us to be proud of our own people and products.

_Landslide Victory in Shooting Competition: Proof of Indonesia’s Defense Manpower and Ammunition Capability? | GIVnews.com - Indonesian Perspective to Global Audience_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Practice, practice, practice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian machine gun contingent for 25th AARM (ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet) in Thailand this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

F-FDTL (Timor Leste) Participates in the AASAM 2015 Competition. 
A contingent of 11 personnel of Falintil-Forsa Defesa de Timor-Leste (F-FDTL) participated in the Australian Army Skill-At-Arms Meeting at the Puckapunyal Military Base in Victoria from 5 May to 26 May 2015.






The F-FDTL contingent did nine weeks of preparatory training at Metinaro Military Base before the competition. The soldiers competed in range practices firing from 100 metres to 450 metres from different firing positions at various moving and stationary targets. The 2015 Australian Army Skill-At-Arms Meeting was an intense competition that gave individuals the opportunity to represent Timor-Leste on the international stage. As a whole, the team competed well and attained some good individual results, but bring no medals home.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gestur : Indonesia, King of Sharpshooter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

For tracking Indonesian army sharpshooter's achievment purpose, i will add link to the previous discussion on 24th AARM competition last year in Vietnam.

_AARM-24 in Hanoi: ASEAN Armies Rifle meet - Pictures_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Event Hones Skills of Canadian Military, Allies and Police Partners

To the chanter of a bagpipe, Corporal Jean-Christophe Boivin-Couillard and Corporal Jonathan Palmer, award recipients at this year’s _Canadian Armed Forces Small Arms Concentration (CAFSAC)_, were paraded from the concluding ceremony on the range to camp headquarters, where each was presented with a bottle of champagne.







Cpl Boivin-Couillard, a member of the 2nd Canadian Division team, 2nd Battalion Royal 22nd Regiment based in Quebec was awarded the Queen’s Medal for Regular Force top marksmanship. Cpl Palmer, a member of the 5th Canadian Division team, 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders, representing Atlantic Canada, was awarded the Queen’s Medal for Primary Reserve top marksmanship.

“_This event brought together some of the best shooters in the Canadian Armed Forces_. They learned from each other, our allied participants and members of the various participating police forces. The experiences gained at CAFSAC, from improving marksmanship to helping save lives, benefits everyone,” stated Lieutenant-Colonel Don Haisell, Director Canadian Armed Forces Small Arms Concentration.

_More than 550 shooters and support staff participated at CAFSAC_, including several Canadian police forces and international teams from the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, and the United States of America.

_Winners at CAFSAC are eligible to compete at the Australia Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) being held in Puckapunyal, Australia in 2015. _


_- Army News (National) | Canadian Army | Article | Queen’s Medallists piped and paraded at Connaught Range_
_- http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2014/mdn-dnd/D12-7-17-9-eng.pdf_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Defence Newspapers | Army News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Marine Corps shooting team takes on the world, outshoots all but two teams _(1st Indonesia & 2nd Australia)_

The Marine Corps shooting team has been busy lately, and there’s no break until July. Last week they participated in the civilian-run MGM Ironman shooting match in Parma, Idaho, and two weeks prior to that, they participated in the three-week Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at the Puckapunyal Military Area in Victoria, Australia, said Capt. Jared Dalton, officer-in-charge of the combat shooting team.





Staff Sergeant Jamie Vega, a native of Joliet, Illinois, and a member of the Marine Corps Shooting Team, shoots his M16A4 service rifle during a group snap match May 14 at the Puckapunyal Military Area, Victoria, Australia, during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting 2015. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Marcin Platek/Released)


In the last two weeks of June the team is helping run the Western Combat Match at Marine Corps Base 29 Palms, California, and the 54th Interservice Rifle Championship and the large-bore rifle event for the World Police and Fire Games aboard Marine Corps Base Quantico.

Dalton said the team made a good showing at the AASAM: “We came in third overall in the team competition.” According to the unofficial results table, the team won four gold, one silver, and two bronze medals. Dalton said the team members participated in 9-10 matches and had several top-five finishes. Two of the gold medals were earned by members of the team in individual competition.

_There were 16 international teams, and the Indonesian team won the overall competition in an apparent landslide: 28 gold medals, 16 silver, and 10 bronze. “They’ve won for many years,” Dalton said. The Australian team came in second, with four golds, seven silvers, and five bronzes._

Gunnery Sgt. Aaron Farmer, a member of the shooting team, said he participated in the AASAM for the second time this year and he, “enjoyed getting to shoot and had a better idea of what to expect this time.” Farmer said there were opportunities to try out the weapons systems from other countries and that they learned a few things from the other teams, such as different shooting positions. According to Farmer, one of the teams demonstrated shooting sniper rifles and machine guns from standing and kneeling positions, which is not something Marines typically do.

At the Ironman match, the members of the team got to engage in a wide variety of shooting styles and events. Farmer described one stage of the match where participants “got to shoot from the top of a large slide, slide down and shoot again from the bottom.”

Out of 128 competitors at the match, Staff Sgt. Byron England placed the highest from the team, coming in 23rd. Military, civilian and police officer teams all participated in the match, and Dalton praised the team’s performance, saying, “The Marines did a tremendous job of building relationships with the civilian competitors and professionally representing the Corps.”

_Marine Corps shooting team takes on the world, outshoots all but two teams - Quantico Sentry Online: News_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Only idiots say we compete against amateurs. TNI FTW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

katarabhumi said:


> Only idiots say we compete against amateurs. TNI FTW



That understanding is part of my intention to keep this topic alive. Constant publication will repel any doubt about TNI's professionalism and skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting 2016
_AASAM 2016 will be held in from the 3rd to 20th May 2016 at Puckapunyal Military Area, Victoria.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kontingen kita seragam dan perlengkapannya nya minimalist banget ya.. nggak tacticool kaya peserta dari negara2 yang lain... Padahal apa susahnya dikasih perlengkapan dengan standar pasukan elite TNI buat menjaga wibawa Indonesia... minimal kayak punyanya linud kostrad lengkap dengan SAKTI nya. Atau kayak punyanya kopassus.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AASAM 2016, Internasional Service Rifle 450m. Result May 11, 2016. Looking good so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

AASAM 2016 Result: May 12, 2016. 2 more gold, press on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian Army soldiers competes in the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal, Victoria, on 12 May 2016. 










Other participant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

More result. We got Jackpot...


























Many soldiers competing at AASAM 2016 are already very accurate shooters, but combat shooting requires moving and thinking on your feet. This year organisers from the Australian Army have stepped up the physical and psychological pressure with more unpredictable robotic targets.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954971577943944

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Malvinas camo DPM combat shirt, with the same tone Kevlar vest






the helmet is Australian version of PSGAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Combat shooting requires quick decision making, adaptation and endurance. Match 26 at Puckapunyal Military Range is spread over five stages. The event mixes physical challenges, changing firing position and the sudden apperance of shoot and no-shoot figures. 





Indonesian Army officer Second Lieutenant Jeffri Susanto dashes to the next firing point during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting held at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.









An Indonesian Army soldier competes in the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal, Victoria, on 13 May 2016.





International competitors with their supporting staff at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting held at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Fitness and teamwork set competitors up for success today with matches on the obstacle course.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=956224944485274





AASAM provides an important opportunity to test and refine the latest weaponry, equipment and combat shooting knowledge. AASAM is also lending scopes to regional neighbours to ensure an even playing field for all matches.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=955534627887639

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Here are the highlights of today's Champion Shot competition and awards presentation. Congratulations to Indonesia and the winners from Australia's Army, Navy and Air Force.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=956950207746081














After some excellent combat shooting today the AASAM 2016 Champion Shots of the Army, Navy and Air Force have been awarded. And congratulations to Lieutenant Siahaan from the Indonesian Army who won the International Champion Shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Ohhh yeahhh Welldone!

Congratulation


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Medal tally till today taken from Indonesian local news
_http://beritamanado.com/hebat-hari-ini-indonesia-peringkat-i-australian-army-skills/_

1st– Indonesia : 18 gold, 8 silver, 4 bronze.
2nd– China : 6 gold, 12 silver, 4 bronze.
3rd– Japan : 4 gold, 3 silver, 1 bronze.
– Thailand : 1 gold, 3 silver, 4 bronze.
– Canada : 1 gold, 1 silver, 4 bronze.
– New zealand : 1 gold, 1 perak.
– Anzac : 1 gold, 1 bronze.
– korea selatan : 1 gold.
– Singapura : 1 gold.
– UK : 2 silver, 4 bronze.
– Malaysia: 1 silver, 2 bronze.
– Brunei : 1 silver, 1 bronze.
– USMC : 1 bronze.
– Australia : –
– US Army : –
– Prancis : –
– Tonga : –
– Timur leste : –
– PNG : –
– Uni Emirat Arab : –

More photo from yesterday's awards presentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Huzzah we won again!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> Medal tally till today taken from Indonesian local news
> _http://beritamanado.com/hebat-hari-ini-indonesia-peringkat-i-australian-army-skills/_
> 
> 1st– Indonesia : 18 gold, 8 silver, 4 bronze.
> 2nd– China : 6 gold, 12 silver, 4 bronze.
> 3rd– Jepang : 4 gold, 3 silver, 1 bronze.
> – Thailand : 1 gold, 3 silver, 4 bronze.
> – Canada : 1 gold, 1 silver, 4 bronze.
> – New zealand : 1 gold, 1 perak.
> – Anzac : 1 gold, 1 bronze.
> – korea selatan : 1 gold.
> – Singapura : 1 gold.
> – UK : 2 silver, 4 bronze.
> – Malaysia: 1 silver, 2 bronze.
> – Brunei : 1 silver, 1 bronze.
> – USMC : 1 bronze.
> – Australia : –
> – US Army : –
> – Prancis : –
> – Tonga : –
> – Timur leste : –
> – PNG : –
> – Uni Emirat Arab : –
> 
> More photo from yesterday's Champion Shot competitions and awards presentation.


Me, still don't believe with this result. Crazy

Bongkar bongkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

congrats guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Me, still don't believe with this result. Crazy



Our medal gain actually down from the last AASAM. We bagged 30 gold last year. But, oh well.. great job nonetheless . China and Japan shooters put quite a fight this year.


----------



## Indos

Japanese tried to learn from us, visited Indonesia and study our soldier shooting, and now get number three........


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Here are the scores from the International Champion Shot matches












Soldiers had to match combat shooting skills with endurance today in the Section Match as they ran then shot while weighed down by body armour, weapons and equipment. 









_ The team from the Indonesian Army compete in the section match during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016._


More photos of Indonesian Army soldier competes in the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal, Victoria, on 14 May 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Congratulations to the winners of individual AASAM 2016 awards. Each recipient and team proved themselves in particular tests of combat shooting abilities. 





The Indonesian Army shooting team show off their trophies at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.





The International Champion Shot, Lieutenant Appolta Siahaan of the Indonesian Army, shows off his gold medals won at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.





Australian Army soldiers from the 7th Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment, win the Charging Light Horseman trophy during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.





Competitors from Armed Forces of the People's Republic of China with their trophy won during the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting at Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, during 3-20 May 2016.


Check out WIN News Shepparton's TV report on AASAM 2016 and how it's improving combat shooting, which will help save lives on operations.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1090253851016424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesian Army sent 14 of its best sharpshooters from Kopassus and Kostrad to participate in AASAM 2015. Kopassus with ss2 assault rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> History of Japan participation in ASSAM
> 
> AASAM2015開幕！陸自の過去成績 ( 軍事 ) - poripateの日々 - Yahoo!ブログ
> translate version : http://translate.google.com/transla...oo.co.jp/hitomarutk/34868075.html&prev=search
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> China made it's 1st debut participation for AASAM in 2013 ranked 8 overall, but they didn't join the competition in 2014 & 2015. Hope that's not their last participation.



Do they allow shoot with telescope?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Final result, Indonesia (1st-23 Gold), China (2nd-9 gold), Japan (3rd-4 gold)
_A delegation of sharpshooters from the Indonesian Army has won a shooting competition at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) 2016. The event, held at the Puckapunyal Military Range, Victoria, Australia, from May 3 to 19, had the armies participate from 20 countries including Indonesia, the US and host Australia._





“The Indonesian Army team won 23 out of the 50 gold medals contested and therefore became the overall champion in the competition. Second place was the delegation from China, which won nine golds, and third place went to Japan with four golds,” the head of the Indonesian Military Information Department, Col. Berlin G. said in a media statement on Friday.





Berlin said Indonesia has been the champion in the annually held competition since 2008. Indonesia took part for the first time in 1996, while the competition itself began in 1984.





_http://www.antaranews.com/berita/56...mbak-di-australia-dengan-senjata-dalam-negeri_



BoQ77 said:


> Do they allow shoot with telescope?


I guess so. Australia as the host country also provide telescope gear for any participant that didn't bring their own, such as Timor leste, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Found some interesting chit chat here about the latest AASAM 2016
_http://snafu-solomon.blogspot.co.id/2016/05/this-time-indonesia-gets-to-chest.html_


----------



## dy1022

I'll belive it when I find out the result from this website only !!!


http://www.army.gov.au/Army-life/Sport-and-recreation/AASAM/AASAM-2016


----------



## katarabhumi

dy1022 said:


> I'll belive it when I find out the result from this website only !!!
> 
> http://www.army.gov.au/Army-life/Sport-and-recreation/AASAM/AASAM-2016



They had stopped displaying results -maybe since they never win it- yet the competition continues each year.

The last report available was for 2014... check for yourselves > http://www.army.gov.au/Army-life/Sport-and-recreation/AASAM/AASAM-Past-results

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

With the Indonesian Army's victory in AASAM 2016 Championship, PINDAD ready to present the best weapons.






keypoint:

- The 9 times consecutive victory of the Indonesian contingent in AASAM were inseparable from the support of PT.Pindad as the supplier of weapon and ammunition for the Indonesian Army.

- The Indonesian army have won the overall champion title of AASAM since 2008, and still unbeatable until now

- Indonesian army always use SS2-V4 rifle & G2 combat pistol from PT.PINDAD in AASAM competition

- Indonesian army won 23 gold, 13 silver and 9 bronze in AASAM 2016

- PINDAD awarded $37.000 to the Indonesian contingent for defending their overall champion title in AASAM for the 9th times, and for promoting PINDAD's products and brand awareness to the international arms market

- Since AASAM victories, there're high interest on PINDAD SS2 rifle series, especially in the middle eastern countries.

_http://news.detik.com/berita/321601...sam-pindad-kami-siap-hadirkan-senjata-terbaik_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

TNI AD Juara 9 Kali Beruntun Lomba Tembak di Australia
_Pangdivif 1 Kostrad Mayjen Sudirman (kiri) mendampingi Direktur Komersial PT Pindad Wijayanto (tengah) menyerahkan apresiasi kepada komandan kontingen tim tembak Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM) TNI AD Mayor Infanteri Syafruddin (kanan) saat upacara penyambutan di Bandara Soekarno-Hatta, Tangerang, Banten, Senin (23/5/2016). _






















Untuk kesembilan kalinya sejak 2008 TNI AD kembali mengukuhkan diri sebagai yang terbaik di ajang lomba tembak internasional AASAM yang digelar di Australia dengan menjadi juara umum mengalahkan 20 negara yang bertanding di antaranya Amerika, Inggris dan tuan rumah Australia dengan perolehan 23 medali emas, 13 medali perak dan 9 medali perunggu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

dy1022 said:


> I'll belive it when I find out the result from this website only !!!
> 
> 
> http://www.army.gov.au/Army-life/Sport-and-recreation/AASAM/AASAM-2016



Behold! 

Start at 1:00









Japan ranked 1st in Sniper category, Indonesia 2nd & China 3rd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Do anyone have detailed data for ss2-v1 and v4？


----------



## pr1v4t33r

aliaselin said:


> Do anyone have detailed data for ss2-v1 and v4？








Not much different from the look. For SS2-V4, the carrying handle replaced with a Picatinny rail for scope mounting as a designated marksman rifle. The front sight has been removed and the barrel lengthened and accurized to improve accuracy. Maybe other can share more info...


----------



## aliaselin

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 307014
> 
> 
> Not much different from the look. For SS2-V4, the carrying handle replaced with a Picatinny rail for scope mounting as a designated marksman rifle. The front sight has been removed and the barrel lengthened and accurized to improve accuracy. Maybe other can share more info...


But from this picture does not show the barrel lengthened


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

aliaselin said:


> But from this picture does not show the barrel lengthened



That's a photoshop picture.

Here's the website if you want to know more about the variants: http://www.pindad.com/weapon


----------



## papacita

AARM 2016 in Philippines

Update per 3 December 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

* Indonesian winners of the 2016 ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet
---*










*Stand and salute: *Indonesian winners of the 2016 ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet salute the national flag during the medal ceremony in Manila on Sunday, in which personnel of various army divisions won in the categories of rifles, pistols, machine guns and carbines.(Courtesy of Indonesian Army)

The Indonesian Army secured first place in an annual regional shooting contest, defeating the Thai Army, last year’s winner.

“The ASEAN army chiefs of staff attended the AARM closing ceremony in the Philippines on Wednesday and Indonesia has won the competition,” Army spokesperson Brig. Gen. Sabrar Fadhilah said in Jakarta on Wednesday, referring to the 2016 ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet.

*During the 11-day competition, which started on Nov. 27, Indonesia gained 21 gold medals, 15 silver medals, 14 bronze medals and six trophies, while Thailand, as the runner-up, secured 10 gold medals, 15 silver medals, nine bronze medals and four trophies.*

The Indonesian team won first, second and third place in the individual machine guns category.

The Philippines and Brunei Darussalam respectively secured the third and fourth positions.

*“Thailand is the tough competitor against Indonesia,”* Sabrar said.

He added Indonesia has several times won the competition, which has been organized for 26 years.

“The shooters were using rifles and ammunition from local company PT Pindad,” Sabrar added.

Indonesia deployed 61 male and female personnel including 37 gunners and 24 supporters to participate in the competition.

The personnel were from the special forces (Kopassus), the Strategic Reserves Command (Kostrad), the Sriwijaya military command in South Sumatra, the Siliwangi military command in West Java, the Mulawarman military command in East Kalimantan and the Pattimura military command in Maluku.

The participants competed in several categories, including pistol, machine gun, rifle and carbine.

Among the Indonesian participants were veterans of the contest, including First Sgt. Akbar, a machine gunner who has participated 10 times.

According to the AARM website, Akbar was feared by many shooters because of his accurate marksmanship in hitting targets up to 600 meters away.

“Aside from the machine guns, I also use other firearms,” he said.

The AARM is held with ASEAN armies to develop and strengthen relations among them, from senior military leaders to soldiers.

The AARM started in 1991 when Malaysia hosted. At the time only six ASEAN countries — Malaysia, Indonesia, Brunei Darussalam, Thailand, Singapore and the Philippines — participated, competing with rifles and pistols. In 2000, four more ASEAN countries, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia and Myanmar, joined the event.

In the 2016 contest, the armies competed over 45 gold medals, 45 silver medals, 45 bronze medals and 15 trophies.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/files/images2/10stnd.img_assist_custom-780x550.jpg
http://aarm2016.com/index.php/2016-07-07-19-18-45/2016-11-15-09-10-32

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## papacita

*Final results*




Domination

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Boss Dragun

papacita said:


> *Final results*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domination



It's been decades yet the TNI still remained at the top of the of the food chain. It must be quite a shock for the other participants there. 

Thumbs up for Thai army. They're catching up on us as expected.


----------



## papacita

Boss Dragun said:


> It's been decades yet the TNI still remained at the top of the of the food chain. It must be quite a shock for the other participants there.
> 
> Thumbs up for Thai army. They're catching up on us as expected.



Thailand have been a strong team from the beginning, they have won the competition eight times since 1991.




Somehow we improved and dominated the last 10 years as well as in AASAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

papacita said:


> Thailand have been a strong team from the beginning, they have won the competition eight times since 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow we improved and dominated the last 10 years as well as in AASAM



You're right. They've put quite a fight previously although now It's a very tough competition for the Thai army nowadays. That aside, there can only be two results out of AARM. If it's not the Indonesian army, then it's Thai army. I'd love to see the Thai army in AASAM as well. That will make the competition even more fiercer than ever.

When will the next AASAM start?


----------



## GraveDigger388

papacita said:


> Somehow we improved and dominated the last 10 years as well as in AASAM


Probably the MRE... Yeah, it's gotta be it...



Hehe, joking... Peace out!


----------



## papacita

Thailand participated in AASAM this year. Next year number of participants is predicted to raise to 35, up from 20 this year, so it will be even tougher. No idea about the date yet but usually in mid year.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian army showed their prowess and continue their domination and legacy in AASAM 2017 as the overall champion by winning 28 Gold, 6 Silver and 5 Bronze. With this result, TNI has already hold the AASAM champion title for 9th consecutive years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

